# Grizzly Model G1019 14" bandsaw for $175 good or should I pass



## fboyles

Anyone one with first hand experience with a Grizzly Model G1019 14" band saw? Its a 1993 with a 3/4 HP motor. 
Includes
- Mobile Base
- Cool Blocks
- Circle-Cutting jig
- Original rip fence
- Original miter fence
- Original manuals, etc.


----------



## knika

I would jump on that real quick.

Jack


----------



## fboyles

I thought it was a good deal just wanted another person to weight in. I went ahead and told the guy that I wanted it.


----------



## aerocustomsexotics

Yes $175 is a steal, assuming motor is still good.

Bill


----------



## mengtian

You lucky dog....I need one!


----------



## ctwiggs1

run dont walk if it works


----------



## joebob

1019, yes. 1019Z, no. I got the Z series and it uses a 98" blade that NOBODY carries except Grizzly. the 1019 uses the more standard 93 1/2". I ended up making a 1" spacer block to mine so I could use 100" blades.


----------



## fboyles

I missed out! It sold before I could make it up there. Having a 2yr and a 5yr old slows me down a bit. I can't just drop everything and chase after the deals like I use too. But I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## BassBlaster

joebob said:


> 1019, yes. 1019Z, no. I got the Z series and it uses a 98" blade that NOBODY carries except Grizzly. the 1019 uses the more standard 93 1/2". I ended up making a 1" spacer block to mine so I could use 100" blades.


 I get my blades here, http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/. They are really good blades at really great prices. Also, the length you need isnt an issue as they cut and weld all ther blades to custom lengths as they are ordered.:thumbsup:


----------



## abetrman

Crazy you posted this. Just found one on craiglists for 250 and was going to ask the same questions. Obviously your price was great, but is 250 still a good deal?


----------



## joebob

I'd say $250 is kinda high. I think I only paid $249 for mine new in 1999.


----------



## GreenLantrim

Anyone have any luck on finding the fences for this badboys? 

Grizz discontinued them, hoping someone has one collecting dust.


----------

